# Then and now. Puppy to grown up pics.



## HeatherAnn (13 July 2012)

Feeling puppy hungry after seeing KJJ's pooch and was wondering if some of you will shows pics of your pooch as a pup and a recent one


----------



## mattilda (13 July 2012)

Puppy Dexter






He's the one sticking his tongue out!






Grown up Dexter






Don't have any puppy pics of Sage.


----------



## HeatherAnn (13 July 2012)

Oh my goodness what a change! He is adorable!


----------



## Shutterbug (13 July 2012)

Puppy Korben the day we brought him home







And 2 years later


----------



## padderpaws (13 July 2012)

What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## wipeout (13 July 2012)

I've posted these before but any excuse!

Gadget the day he was dumped 







And Gadget aged 11 months


----------



## Native Speaker (13 July 2012)

Bear The Border at eight weeks.........






.......... now, aged almost two and a half .........






Grand wee dog!


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 July 2012)

10 weeks 












18 months


----------



## PolarSkye (13 July 2012)

wipeout said:



			I've posted these before but any excuse!

Gadget the day he was dumped 







And Gadget aged 11 months






Click to expand...

I am in love with Gadget . . . he is just beautiful.

P


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 July 2012)

Babies:






All grown up:


----------



## PolarSkye (13 July 2012)

Baby Fred:













Grown Up Fred:













Baby Daisy:







Grown Up Daisy:



















Love my furries.

P


----------



## Angelbones (13 July 2012)

Philip, at about 10 weeks old. The little cutie 





and at about 14 months. The little sh-t  Meant to be short legged, short haired JRT but there's defo a bit of hound in there somewhere


----------



## numptynoelle (13 July 2012)

I heart this thread


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (13 July 2012)

Ok you asked for it   here is Roonie

minutes old







9 weeks old, just arrived at my home to live







just because he cute and QUIET 







6 months old 







9 months old - taken this evening quickly just for this thread ..


----------



## galaxy (13 July 2012)

7 weeks







8 weeks (1st day home)







14 weeks ish







2.5 years


















and just because he cracks me up!!








(sorry!  got carried away!)


----------



## loulabelle (13 July 2012)

Milo - sorry photo heavy but love this pup 

8 weeks - day he came home






16 weeks






6 months






18 months


----------



## TelH (13 July 2012)

Baby Alice 







Grown up Alice


----------



## PolarSkye (13 July 2012)

loulabelle said:



			Milo - sorry photo heavy but love this pup 

8 weeks - day he came home






16 weeks






6 months






18 months





Click to expand...

As I'm pretty sure you won't let me have him (he's a very handsome chunkmonster), would you consider letting me borrow him?   He is absolutely gorgeous.

P


----------



## CAYLA (13 July 2012)

I dont do pups, just rejected adults but have had little rufus since her was born, as in (I took the mother in) she was tied to a gate and she proceeded to birth that night, by the time I was home from  b&q rufus was born, I tried to rehome him  but he refused to go

His mother


----------



## wipeout (13 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			I am in love with Gadget . . . he is just beautiful.

P
		
Click to expand...

You can have him, let me have your address, I'll let you have the zylkene to go with him!!! You just need to Gadget-proof your house, garden and car. Encourage your family to go out and your friends not to visit and you're all set! 
He is very pretty though so you'll forgive him for any naughty business!


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 July 2012)

Baby Evie













9 weeks







And grown up Evie with the next generation


----------



## CAYLA (13 July 2012)

A litter of working cockers we got handed in (inc winston) who is also a member of hho





A one I get back frequently for boarding and grooming (winstons ginger sister)


----------



## CAYLA (13 July 2012)

my sisters little pup when he came into my mams rescue, Im trying to find now piccies

PUMPKIN


----------



## twisteddiamond (13 July 2012)

D aged 14 wks






sully aged 6 wks






and now aged 18 months and 7month


----------



## Annette4 (14 July 2012)

Puppy Jack



















7 month old Jack







Now aged 8 Jack













5 week old Quila







12 week old Quila













Now aged 2 Quila













3 week old Tia







7 week old Tia













4 month old Tia


----------



## Mince Pie (14 July 2012)

OK I think I need a bigger house for when I steal Gadget, Roonie, Fred, Milo, Rufus and Evie!!

Here's my boy, the equivalent of living with a toddler on smarties for 5 1/2 years!


----------



## blackcob (14 July 2012)

D at about six months:













And a few months ago: 







Ricoh's adoption picture aged two and a half:







He was in foster long enough to slim down a bit...







And is now big, fat and hairy. 







But prizewinning!


----------



## Fidgety (14 July 2012)

I posted these on the 'In Memory of..' thread last week.  Gawd I miss her 

My little Patterdale terrier Pringle -
As a pup






and couple of years ago


----------



## Blanche (14 July 2012)

Cayla how can you not like puppies , that picture of Rufus on his back with that big fat puppy belly is just so cute . 

MM Freya doesn't appear to get her radar ears from her mother Evie , did dad have big ears aswel as big paws ?!!

Loulabell can I have your dog , he is lovely .

Think I might be getting broody .


----------



## Hedwards (14 July 2012)

Ok, you asked for it...

Millie a few weeks old 











A bit older






When she came home nearly 8 weeks old






About 1 year old






A few weeks ago






With Suzy dog


----------



## Fidgety (14 July 2012)

I neeeeed a Millie Dog!


----------



## loulabelle (16 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			As I'm pretty sure you won't let me have him (he's a very handsome chunkmonster), would you consider letting me borrow him?   He is absolutely gorgeous.

P
		
Click to expand...

On days like ths when its peeing it down with rain and Ive got to take him for a walk I'd happily let you borrow him haha


----------



## Scarlett (16 July 2012)

I'll apologise now for the sheer amount of pics....

Digby and his brother aged 7 weeks - they came to visit for a couple of hours!
















A week and a bit later Digby came to stay with us for good - this is aged 9 weeks.











16 weeks and starting to go out and about.











Aged 18 months - this is one of his favourite things to do, I think it's the spaniel influence!











Aged 2.











He's now 2 and a half and still just a big, daft puppy


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (16 July 2012)

_lol obviously a little bit of hippo in him too with the wallowing ... love him, he looks lots of fun _


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 July 2012)

Scarlett, what is the other half of Digby, he has some amount of bone!


----------



## Scarlett (16 July 2012)

His Dad was a Sprocker but his Mum was an American Boxer, he's bigger than her now though. Its a fantastic cross tbh


----------



## lottiepony (17 July 2012)

Oh my god so many gorgeous pooches!

Here's Ruby at about 5 weeks I think













And having just turned 1


----------



## Mypinkpony (17 July 2012)

wipeout said:



			I've posted these before but any excuse!

Gadget the day he was dumped 







And Gadget aged 11 months






Click to expand...

Wow wow wow....he's totally stunning!!!!  lucky you finding that bundle of fluff


----------



## kal40 (17 July 2012)

Although I am a dog owner I sometimes come in here in the afternoons just lurking about and looking at puppy pictures - this has been a great thread and has cheered up my afternoon no end.

I will see if I can did some photos out of Skye and join in.


----------



## Venevidivici (17 July 2012)

Galaxy,love your GSP-I have them too and they're my all-time fave-amazing dogs Rufus and Millie are just gorgeous too,almost edible they're so cute


----------



## JFTDWS (17 July 2012)

gadget is gorgeous 

3 month old Woolly






Wolf coming up to around 10 months


----------



## wipeout (17 July 2012)

JFTD said:



			gadget is gorgeous 

3 month old Woolly






Wolf coming up to around 10 months 











Click to expand...

Wow, gorgeous, could we arrange a swap?!


----------



## JFTDWS (17 July 2012)

wipeout said:



			Wow, gorgeous, could we arrange a swap?!
		
Click to expand...

heck yes...  I warn you he's the Wussiest Wolf in the Whole Wide World though!


----------



## Brontie (18 July 2012)

Lexi, on her advert. (No idea how old she would have been here)






And then aged around about 8 months


----------



## Willeeckers (18 July 2012)

Loving this thread  Prepare for more ...

Bonnie dog as a puppy, very first day at home, many moons ago...







Bit older and up to no good!! 







All grown up - about 18mths







With her own puppies..






Just the two...







But a very loving mum..







Bonnie with her daughter Tilly (they did have a bed each honest!)







Tilly aged 11mths






and as an adult, sadly she died aged 10yrs Dec 2010






Bonnie, who has outlived her daughter these pics taken at the grand old age of 14 - she will be 16 this October, all being well. 







Me and my best pal 






sorry picture overload and a half


----------



## Megibo (19 July 2012)

Nico aged 7 weeks the day we got him home:










Few weeks later:




















2 months old:















18 months old:


----------



## SpottyTB (19 July 2012)

Oak - 7 weeks...






8 weeks (day he came home)






16 weeks






10 months











he's 12 months now, but haven't got any really recent photo's


----------



## Trix98 (19 July 2012)

Loving this thread! We documented the growth of Alfie over how quickly he grew out of his bed  Enjoy!

1) 8 Weeks when we first got him






2) 11 Weeks






3) 15 Weeks 






4) 18 weeks






5) 19 Weeks






6) 22 weeks and he's finally popped! 






And finally, his majesty last winter 






P.S. Sorry if they're huge


----------



## galaxy (19 July 2012)

OMG Trixie!  Your growing out the bed pics made me choke with laughter!!


----------



## Venevidivici (19 July 2012)

Ah,the Bonnie and Tilly photos nearly made me fill up! Love the one where she's nosing her pup that's being held in your lap


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (20 July 2012)

Brontie said:



			Lexi, on her advert. (No idea how old she would have been here)






And then aged around about 8 months





Click to expand...



Brontie - where did you get Lexi from ? can pm me if necessary - I have a feeling that Roonie (further up the thread) is Lexi's full brother ??  I am based in Beds too ...


----------



## Willeeckers (20 July 2012)

Venevidivici said:



			Ah,the Bonnie and Tilly photos nearly made me fill up! Love the one where she's nosing her pup that's being held in your lap

Click to expand...

That's one of my favourite photos too  

Brings back such strong memories, the pups eyes had opened for the very first time that day and I carried that little one outside for the first time, Bonnie stuck to my leg like glue and the minute I sat down pushed herself in between my legs and pressed her head on my arms as in the picture. It was like she was saying I do trust you but that's my baby you've got there so I'm just going to keep checking I don't think she would have let anybody else carry the pup out but because she was always "my" dog and the bond we had/have she let me


----------



## Molasses (20 July 2012)

Looking sweet, polite, pretty and cute as a puppy







Looking scruffy, wet and opinionated as an adult


----------



## Trix98 (20 July 2012)

Haha, thank you!  He was one determined pup!


----------



## Venevidivici (20 July 2012)

Willeeckers,yes,a pic speaks a thousand words-you can totally see what you said,in the photo,bless her I also think she's saying to the puppy 'It's ok, i know you're a bit scared but Mommy's right here and you'll be ok with the big tall lady with two legs and no fur-she's one of our pack!'


----------



## orionstar (21 July 2012)

Harry and Obi @ 12 weeks, sorry for the bog piccies






 9 month










16 months


----------



## TarrSteps (21 July 2012)

Stan

First photo, when he came into rescue.  (Don't feel too sorry for him, he was rescued from a life of work!






Roughly 4 1/2 months











Christmas so 6 1/2 mos






Almost a year






Grown up


----------



## Venevidivici (21 July 2012)

OMG Orionstar! One (or both!) of yours look like they had a LOT of fun rearranging the stuffing from some item of your furniture!! Harry (or Obi,not sure who is who) looks very pleased with the results of his hard work too


----------



## TarrSteps (21 July 2012)

And Mavis.  Not sure of her exact age when she and her littermates were rescued - probably about 6 months - but they looked like this 






When we first got her she spent a lot of time looking like this











But she started to do a bit of this






And now she looks like this


----------



## orionstar (21 July 2012)

Venevidivici said:



			OMG Orionstar! One (or both!) of yours look like they had a LOT of fun rearranging the stuffing from some item of your furniture!! Harry (or Obi,not sure who is who) looks very pleased with the results of his hard work too

Click to expand...

Lol Harry my EBT was far too smart to be associated with such distruction (he hid in the utility room when I opened the door), Obi however was not, and they say crossbreeds are well behaved!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (23 July 2012)

Baby Bella:










Teenage Bella:





Adult Bella:






Jack as a puppy:






Sky as a puppy:












As teenagers:






Adult Jack:






Adult Sky:


----------



## Jake10 (23 July 2012)

Jake 7-8 weeks











Jake at 6 months






Jake all grown up






Izzy 12-14 weeks











Izzy as an adult


----------



## fankino04 (5 August 2013)




----------



## lexiedhb (5 August 2013)

loulabelle said:



			Milo - sorry photo heavy but love this pup 

8 weeks - day he came home






16 weeks






6 months






18 months





Click to expand...


HOLY MOLY he turned into a big lad!!!! Utterly gorgeous!


----------



## Cyrus (5 August 2013)

Can't believe I haven't added to this thread yet

At 6 weeks (on the left)






At now at 6 years


----------



## Bosworth (5 August 2013)

Flodden at 9 weeks






At 4 months


At 9 months







At 2 years, his first time to crufts and a second place . 








I adore this little chap


----------



## Bosworth (5 August 2013)

aaaaargh stupid site, how come my photos have not come up. Never had a problem before. If have used the img code


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (5 August 2013)

Bosworth it's annoying isn't it, I tried c&p-ing all the codes on there out of desperation but none of them work anymore!


----------



## Bosworth (5 August 2013)

Flodden at 8 weeks


----------



## Bosworth (5 August 2013)

Flodden at 4 months 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Flodden at 9 months, with his first proper bedlington trim 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Flodden at 22 months, our first trip to Crufts and he got a 2nd, so so so proud of him 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Eau natural 
	
	
		
		
	


	










Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay I have got photos to work


----------



## loopiesteff (9 August 2013)

Wibble at 8 weeks:












Wibble at 2 years 3 months yesterday before and after hair cut!:

before:





after: now all ready for British Flyball Championships next week


----------



## fankino04 (9 August 2013)

Bosworth,  how did you get the photos to work?


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (9 August 2013)

Ah what lovely gorgeous dogs you all have!! 



wipeout said:



			I've posted these before but any excuse!

Gadget the day he was dumped 







And Gadget aged 11 months






Click to expand...

:O :O DUMPED!?! please come and dump him here  Gorgeous gorgeous 



loulabelle said:



			Milo - sorry photo heavy but love this pup 

8 weeks - day he came home






16 weeks






6 months






18 months





Click to expand...

Oh very smart  Lovely looking


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (9 August 2013)

This is Charlie 




















2 months later







at 5 months







He's not trying very hard to stop growing...


----------



## LittleLex (9 August 2013)

Haha brilliant thread!
Below is a picture of my 16 month old working cocker, Lexie. The other picture was her first day at home  at 2 months. She has gotten older but still sleeps the same!


----------



## CalllyH (11 August 2013)

All I've noticed is the child asleep on the footy table! Lol!!I'm presuming he's asleep?


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (12 August 2013)

CalllyH said:



			All I've noticed is the child asleep on the footy table! Lol!!I'm presuming he's asleep?
		
Click to expand...

Haha I never noticed that until I uploaded it on here. That was at his breeders place so cannot take responsibility for H&S broken laws of children having to sleep on football tables.


----------



## RunToEarth (12 August 2013)

Loving this thread - love Littlelex's comparison!! Here are mine! 

Baby Hatdog:





Big Hatdog:





Hatdog's puppies, Tilly Trotter and Lolalo - little monsters!
lola:





Tilly & Hatdog





Sisterly love 





Baby Pipdog:





Big Pipdog (with her daughter, Jessie J, who I don't have a recent photo of because she is a constant blur of speed!!)


----------

